# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Qu'est-ce qu'un Navigateur Web ? Les utilisateurs rpondent dans une vido

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Qu'est-ce qu'un Navigateur Web ? Les utilisateurs rpondent dans une vido*

Suite  la proposition de Microsoft de laisser choisir leur navigateur aux  utilisateur de Windows 7 dans un "Ballot screen", de nombreuses voix se sont leves pour dire que a n'tait pas aussi vident que cela, car les utilisateurs savent-ils ce qu'est un navigateur ?

Voici un lment de rponse avec cette vido qui interview des utilisateurs en leur demandant "qu'est ce qu'un navigateur ?" (en anglais Browser).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ"]YouTube - What is a Browser?[/ame]

Pour rpondre  cette vido, voici une autre vido qui essaye d'expliquer ce qu'est un navigateur

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrXPcaRlBqo"]YouTube - What is a browser?[/ame]

----------


## benwit

Hallucinant !  ::aie:: 

Mme s'il est comprhensible que ceux qui n'utilisent pas Internet ne le savent pas, que tout le internautes ne connaissent pas tous les termes techniques, les alternatives ... il y a quand mme un minimum de culture gnrale  encourager.

On ne devrait avoir le droit d'utiliser un ordinateur que si l'on avait un permis, a viterait pas mal de soucis. ::mrgreen:: 
Il y a bien un permis de conduire, de chasse, de pche, de vol, de bateau, ...

----------


## argonath

Comme dit le proverbe "Je ne pense pas tre un pilote de course  chaque fois que je prend le volant, alors pourquoi tout le monde pense tre informaticien ( voire geek ^^ ) ds qu'ils touchent une souris"

plus srieusement, c'est vident, que pour reprendre l'analogie avec la voiture, il faudrait connatre un minimum certaines choses de bases ne serait ce que pour assurer la scurit de son systme, de la mme faon que l'on apprend le fonctionnement d'une boite de vitesse en passant le permis de conduire

----------


## s4mk1ng

Whaouh c'est sur c'est vraiment hallucinant bon aprs c'est sur on est pas oblig de connaitre de nioms techniques mais au moins savoir ce que c'est

----------


## bigben89

C'est moi ou la 1re vido ne marche pas ?

----------


## djayp

Ce n'est pas vraiment tonnement lorsqu'on voit que les mmes utilisateurs (quelque soit la nationalit d'ailleurs) ne savent pas correctement situer la France ou mme la Chine sur une carte du monde... 

Peu importe que l'on connaisse la dfinition d'un "Navigateur web", le tout c'est que les gens aient accs  internet, et sache comment aller sur un site web ou effectuer une recherche. 

Ceci dit, avant de faire un choix il faut au moins avec des explications sur les diffrentes options, et l il faut esprer que Microsoft proposera une description objectives des diffrents logiciels...

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Personnellement a ne me surprend pas du tout et je trouve mme a normal. Quand je parle de IE / FF, on me rpond "a change quoi ?". Difficile de rpondre car dans le fond... pour la plupart des gens... a ne change rien  ::aie::

----------


## JulienDuSud

> Ce n'est pas vraiment tonnement lorsqu'on voit que les mmes utilisateurs (quelque soit la nationalit d'ailleurs) ne savent pas correctement situer la France ou mme la Chine sur une carte du monde...


Je voudrais sauter sur a.

Il faut arrter les prjugs, la vido qui montrait des amricains ignorants tait vraiment manipule de toute pices. On peut le faire avec n'importe quelle population. D'ailleurs la mme enqute a t mene en France, et l'auteur a bien dit qu'on pouvait manipuler les choses de manire  exactement faire passer ce qu'on veut.

La vido montrait que toutes les personnes introges avaient d'normes lacunes gographique/politique/autre.

----------


## djayp

> Il faut arrter les prjugs, la vido qui montrait des amricains ignorants tait vraiment manipule de toute pices. On peut le faire avec n'importe quelle population. D'ailleurs la mme enqute a t mene en France, et l'auteur a bien dit qu'on pouvait manipuler les choses de manire  exactement faire passer ce qu'on veut.
> 
> La vido montrait que toutes les personnes introges avaient d'normes lacunes gographique/politique/autre.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, et c'est pour cela que j'ai rutilis le terme "utilisateurs", car on voit bien dans cette vido que ces personnes ont des lacunes avec le domaine informatique (et ce n'est pas un mal d'ailleurs !).
A priori les utilisateurs de windows 7 seront trs diffrents les uns des autres et tous ne seront pas des cracks en informatique. Donc si on leur demande de choisir entre un navigateur ou un autre, il faudra absolument qu'ils puissent avoir des dtails pour les aiguiller dans leur choix.

----------


## Remizkn

Le problme c'est que la plupart des utilisateurs (qu'ils se croient geeks ou non) ne savent pas grand chose en l'informatique: ils supposent que c'est une histoire de disque dur et de processeur qui chapotent le tout a coup de gifs (Donc a ne va pas). Un ordinateur c'est comme un jouet, si tu t'amuse  l'utiliser n'importe comment il va finir par partir vers l'autre monde... Ils faut qu'ils apprennent un minimum pour savoir s'en servir: Le nettoyer et ne pas le taper  chaque fois qu'un mail ne s'ouvre pas.

----------


## kaymak

incroyable le nombre de personnes jeunes qui ne savaient pas : o

Incroyable aussi le mlange qui existe dans la tte des gens entre le navigateur et le moteur de recherche.

Au fond, ce que j'en comprend , C'est que google  juste voulu expliquer  microsoft et consors qu'il se fichait de ne pas avoir le navigateur le plus populaire, pour l'heure, car les gens ne savent pas ce que c'est, 
par contre 
ils connaissent google : )

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Quand on voie a on comprends pourquoi les diteurs se battent de faon aussi acharne pour des parts de marchs sur les navigateurs, les OS et les moteurs de recherches...

Comme les utilisateurs ont du mal  faire la diffrence, une fois que tu les as captur sur un de ces logiciel c'est plus facile pour leur refourguer le reste des logiciels ou services....

Bref Google  bien compris l'avenir : Os google, navigateur google, moteur de recherches google, site google, emails google, rseau social google, bureautique google, actualits Google, etc. Dans 10 ans on dira plus internet mais Google, et on dira plus ordinateur mais "Google Box"  ::mouarf:: 

Les autres diteurs comme Microsoft ont maintenant bien compris la menace et sont en train de se battre pieds et ongles...

----------


## Firwen

Pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs, un PC est un outil banal : Ils l'utilisent sans essayer de comprendre ne serait-ce qu'un peu son fonctionnement.

Ainsi Internet explorer et Bing/Google devient "Internet",
"Word" devient LE traitement de texte,
et Windows devient un "PC" ,
 ::roll::

----------


## kaymak

> Pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs, un PC est un outil banal : Ils l'utilisent sans essayer de comprendre ne serait-ce qu'un peu son fonctionnement.
> 
> Ainsi Internet explorer et Bing/Google devient "Internet",
> "Word" devient LE traitement de texte,
> et Windows devient un "PC" ,


Oui, m'enfin moi je ne leur en veut pas trop. Aprs tout je n'y connait strictement rien en dcisionnel par exemple et j'aurais l'air tout aussi bte. Au contraire, il te rappelle ce qui compte *rellement*.

----------


## Remizkn

> Oui, m'enfin moi je ne leur en veut pas trop. Aprs tout je n'y connait strictement rien en dcisionnel par exemple et j'aurais l'air tout aussi bte. Au contraire, il te rappelle ce qui compte rellement.


Le problme c'est que: dja l'informatique occupe une grande place dans la socit aujourd'hui et moi si je ne sais pas comment marche "_la finance_" je n'achte pas d'actions (ou j'apprend avant d'en acheter tout plein).

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est que: dja l'informatique occupe une grande place dans la socit aujourd'hui et moi si je ne sais pas comment marche "_la finance_" je n'achte pas d'actions (ou j'apprend avant d'en acheter tout plein).


Comme corolaire  ton propos, tout le monde utilise le franais sur ce forum et pourtant, je constate quil y a pas tant de monde que a qui comprend comment a marche...

----------


## kaymak

> Le problme c'est que: dja l'informatique occupe une grande place dans la socit aujourd'hui et moi si je ne sais pas comment marche "_la finance_" je n'achte pas d'actions (ou j'apprend avant d'en acheter tout plein).


ou mais tes actions sont un investissements. Un ordinateur est un outil. Un utilisateur veut savoir s'en servir par comment il fonctionne, enfin je pense.

----------


## Remizkn

> Comme corolaire  ton propos, tout le monde utilise le franais sur ce forum et pourtant, je constate quil y a pas tant de monde que a qui comprend comment a marche...


"Corolaire" s'crit "corollaire"...

Et pour revenir au sujet: Je ne dis pas non plus que les gens devraient ne pas acheter d'ordinateurs tant qu'ils n'ont pas appris par coeur chaque composant mais on peut en avoir un et tre un peu curieux au moins, apprendre  connatre son outil (sous entendu l'ordi).

----------


## Invit

> "Corolaire" s'crit "corollaire"...


Et en plus, je prouve ce que je dis !!!  ::ccool::

----------


## nicolofontana12

Moi j'ai eu ma licence en Mathematique avant de connaitre l'existance d'autre navigateur qu'internet explorer:  J'etais tromp ; il est le plus faut des navigateurs que j'ai jamais vu

----------


## BainE

J ai bien aim le mec qui disait :
"J utilise Firefox, c est un pote qui est pass chez moi, qui m a foutu ca et m a *dit* (comprendre menac  ::aie:: ) de l utiliser"

Sinon vido avec l amalgame classique
google = internet

----------


## Remizkn

> Sinon vido avec l amalgame classique
> google = internet


Alors qu'on sait tous que c'est *IE* = internet...

----------


## Shaidak

Pour ce qui est de ne rien apprendre aux gens sur l'ordinateur, dans ce cas pourquoi apprendre  un conducteur  quoi servent les diffrents lments de sa voiture ? Aprs tout, aucun intrt hein, pi comme a y'aura encore plus de dangereux sur les routes qui sont persuads que pour s'arrter rapidement sur l'autoroute on met le point mort et on freine  fond.
On ne doit pas connatre en dtail chaque composant, mais avoir un minimum de connaissances simplifierait grandement les choses et sincrement, savoir qu'un navigateur est un outil permettant de naviguer sur internet, c'est pas la mer  boire  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Hallucinant !





> Whaouh c'est sur c'est vraiment hallucinant bon aprs c'est sur on est pas oblig de connaitre de nioms techniques mais au moins savoir ce que c'est





> Ce n'est pas vraiment tonnement lorsqu'on voit que les mmes utilisateurs (quelque soit la nationalit d'ailleurs) ne savent pas correctement situer la France ou mme la Chine sur une carte du monde...





> incroyable le nombre de personnes jeunes qui ne savaient pas : o
> 
> Incroyable aussi le mlange qui existe dans la tte des gens entre le navigateur et le moteur de recherche.




Vous comprenez mieux mon point de vue par rapport aux questions "Faut-il interdire IE6" et autres balivernes que vous dbitez (IE vs Firefox vs Mozilla etc etc???


 ::P:

----------


## kaymak

> Vous comprenez mieux mon point de vue par rapport aux questions "Faut-il interdire IE6" et autres balivernes que vous dbitez (IE vs Firefox vs Mozilla etc etc???


non. D'ailleurs dans le mme esprit. Ne pousse t'on pas les propritaires de voitures  les renouveler car les nouvelles versions (pour un peu jt'y appliquerais des patchs ^^) sont plus respectueuses de nos poumons ?

Pourquoi dans ce cas prcis tu ne l'entends pas ?

Parce que ce n'est qu'une discussion de technicien ?

----------


## souviron34

> non. D'ailleurs dans le mme esprit. Ne pousse t'on pas les propritaires de voitures  les renouveler car les nouvelles versions (pour un peu jt'y appliquerais des patchs ^^) sont plus respectueuses de nos poumons ?
> 
> Pourquoi dans ce cas prcis tu ne l'entends pas ?
> 
> Parce que ce n'est qu'une discussion de technicien ?


 ::mouarf:: 

non, simplement pour la mme raison que je ne change pas de voiture : j'ai dj dpens des sous pour en acheter une, je ne vois aucun intrt d'en dpenser d'autres pour remplacer quelque chose qui marche  ::P: 



Ce n'est donc pas une question de "cas prcis", bien au contraire.. C'est vous qui, avec votre vision de gens qui sont "dedans", ne vous rendez pas compte que 99.5% des gens "normaux" s'en foutent royalement...

----------


## kaymak

> non, simplement pour la mme raison que je ne change pas de voiture : j'ai dj dpens des sous pour en acheter une, je ne vois aucun intrt d'en dpenser d'autres pour remplacer quelque chose qui marche 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas une question de "cas prcis", bien au contraire.. C'est vous qui, avec votre vision de gens qui sont "dedans", ne vous rendez pas compte que 99.5% des gens "normaux" s'en foutent royalement...


Beeiiinnnn c a d, que les gens s'en foutent royalement, *de savoir quel navigateur ils utilisent*, mais si tu leurs parles services, ils prtent tout  fait l'oreille lorsque tu leurs signifient que leurs outils ne sont simplement plus adapts  la demande.

Mais dans l'absolu, avec ta mentalit, sans juger aucunement, on ne peut effectivement pas s'entendre.
Mme si je pense que l'on s'en accordera sur ce point, il n'est pas toujours judicieux de mettre  jour.

Pour en continuer du hs. Si demain, toyota sort une voiture qui roule de traviole ou en zig zag, elle risque de ne jamais tre homologue, car elle ne respecte pas les normes et standard des autres constructeurs et conducteurs qui utilisent le mme service autoroutier.
De mon point de vue Internet est fait de mme et les navigateurs comme les voitures, devraient partages un mme standard commun.

Le problme qui se pose amha, c'est bien qu'un navigateur non standard  tait introduit sur le march. Et surtout, que celui ci soit autant utilis.

----------


## souviron34

sauf que l, il ne s'agit pas de marcher de travers, mais de marcher de travers_ par rapport  une nouvelle norme_

Si on t'oblige  changer toutes les prises chez toi parce que la norme AFNOR change, il te faudra consacrer tous tes sous de libre par an.. La norme change environ tous les 2 ans...

 ::P: 

Bref, tu m'accordes ce que je disais plus haut :




> les gens s'en foutent royalement, de savoir quel navigateur ils utilisent,


Et donc tout le dbat IE/Chrome/Firefox/etc ou IE6/7/8 n'est strictement qu'un dbat entre techniciens, mais n'intresse en rien le consommateur de base... qui, lui, veut simplement la prennit du service...


Merci  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kaymak

::roll::  Mais tu n'aimes pas la nouveauts et l'volution ?

De plus, si on en vient  vouloir interdire IE, c'est peut tre parce que personne ne pense (veut ou peut)  crer quelque chose de rtro compatible, ou des outils pour.

Qd ils changent la norme AFNOR, ils restent rtro compatible, on peut mme penser que cela fait partie de la norme en question.
Tu as l'air de la connaitre, n'est ce pas le cas ?

Merci
.

PS : Ce n'est pas une nouvelle norme. D'o sors tu cela ?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais tu n'aimes pas la nouveauts et l'volution ?


 ::mouarf::  je m'en fous royalement...  ::P: 

J'ai un navigateur ouaibe pour.. naviguer sur le ouaibe..

Venir sur ce forum et aller sur hotmail. C'est tout..

Une fois de temps en temps aller voir les programmes tl ou rserver un train..

Je me fous pas mal de la nouveaut ou de l'volution. Le site SNCF marchait avec le Minitel, et il a fallu bien longtemps (en fait jusqu' cette anne) pour que le site Web rattrape la convivialit du Minitel....

Du moment que j'ai accs aux mmes choses qu'avant, je me fiche pas mal de "ce qui est nouveau"...






> De plus, si on en vient  vouloir interdire IE, c'est peut tre parce que personne ne pense (veut ou peut)  crer quelque chose de rtro compatible, ou des outils pour.


Et c'et contradictoire avec ce que disent les gens de la rue : ils s'en foutent de l'outil, pourvu que a reste accessible...





> Qd ils changent la norme AFNOR, ils restent rtro compatible, on peut mme penser que cela fait partie de la norme en question.


C'est pas eux qui fournissent l'lectricit, mais non, ils ne sont pas compatibles..  Les prises, les diamtres et l'crartement des vis et des trous ne sont souvent pas les mmes d'une norme  l'autre..

Ca fait marcher les entreprises, mais si l'utilisteur normal tait oblig de changer, je peux t'assurer qu'il y aurait la rvolution....  ::P: 





> PS : Ce n'est pas une nouvelle norme. D'o sors tu cela ?


Ah bon ? Et depuis quand alors ne peut-ton plus voir les sites qu'avec IE8 ?
 ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

> Citation:
> Envoy par kaymak  
>  Mais tu n'aimes pas la nouveauts et l'volution ?
>  je m'en fous royalement... 
> 
> J'ai un navigateur ouaibe pour.. naviguer sur le ouaibe..
> 
> Venir sur ce forum et aller sur hotmail. C'est tout..
> 
> ...


Mais la nouveaut et l'volution en question cherche justement  apporter du confort et de la convivialit. Du moins pour moi, mais il se peut que je vive dans un autre monde... 





> Citation:
> Envoy par kaymak  
> Qd ils changent la norme AFNOR, ils restent rtro compatible, on peut mme penser que cela fait partie de la norme en question.
> C'est pas eux qui fournissent l'lectricit, mais non, ils ne sont pas compatibles.. Les prises, les diamtres et l'crartement des vis et des trous ne sont souvent pas les mmes d'une norme  l'autre..
> 
> Ca fait marcher les entreprises, mais si l'utilisteur normal tait oblig de changer, je peux t'assurer qu'il y aurait la rvolution....


Je viens de jeter un oeil sur ce qu'tait l'AFNOR.
Excusez moi du peu, mais pour un organisme de normalisation, c'est qd mme un comble de ne pas proposer des normes rtro compatible, voir de dnormaliser un acquis.
Il est ptet pourri l'organisme vu les choix qu'il  pris par le pass pour y revenir aujourd'hui ou demain.
Ou ptet que de temps en temps il n' plus le choix, et qu'il se doit d'vincer une ancienne norme.

Enfin, je reste sur ce que je dis, on ne parle pas d'une nouvelle norme, on parle d'une norme qui n'est pas respecte de la mme manire par tout le monde sur le mme rseau.
Depuis toujours.

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin, je reste sur ce que je dis, on ne parle pas d'une nouvelle norme, on parle d'une norme qui n'est pas respecte de la mme manire par tout le monde sur le mme rseau.
> Depuis toujours.


on ne vas pas s'tendre puisque nous ne sommes pas sur le bon forum, mais de quelle norme parles-tu ??

----------


## Invit

> Mais la nouveaut et l'volution en question cherche justement  apporter du confort et de la convivialit. Du moins pour moi, mais il se peut que je vive dans un autre monde...


Je pensais que ctait un bon moyen de nous faire acheter de nouvelles choses sous le prtexte fallacieux que cest nouveau donc NCESSAIREMENT mieux  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

> on ne vas pas s'tendre puisque nous ne sommes pas sur le bon forum, mais de quelle norme parles-tu ??


voui je suis d'accord. L j'avais zapp l'AFNOR, je pens au standard dit par le w3c et consors.




> Je pensais que ctait un bon moyen de nous faire acheter de nouvelles choses sous le prtexte fallacieux que cest nouveau donc NCESSAIREMENT mieux


Ben c'est simple tu prends le minitel, tu prends le net aujourd'hui.
Tu nous dis ce que ce tu en penses ?

Pour ce qui est du web 1 vers web 2, si certes il faudrait que tout cela soit mieux gr pour la rtro compatibilit ect. C'est une volution qui va clairement dans le sens de l'utilisateur.

A moins que tu ne prfres te retrouver bloqus avec des plug ins tiers (silver light and co) qui, si le html5 n'existait pas (ou tout autre solution alternative gratuite), aurait surement un businness plan payant dans les cartons.

----------


## souviron34

> voui je suis d'accord. L j'avais zapp l'AFNOR, je pens au standard dit par le w3c et consors.
> ..
> Pour ce qui est du web 1 vers web 2, si certes il faudrait que tout cela soit mieux gr pour la rtro compatibilit ect. C'est une volution qui va clairement dans le sens de l'utilisateur.


[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML[/ame]





> May 2000
> ISO/IEC 15445:2000[21][22] ("ISO HTML", based on HTML 4.01 Strict) was published as an ISO/IEC international standard. In the ISO this standard falls in the domain of the ISO/IEC JTC1/SC34 (ISO/IEC Joint Technical Committee 1, Subcommittee 34 - Document description and processing languages).[21]
> *As of mid-2008, HTML 4.01 and ISO/IEC 15445:2000 are the most recent versions of HTML*. Development of the parallel, XML-based language XHTML occupied the W3C's HTML Working Group through the early and mid-2000s.


D'aprs ce que je peux lire, rien n'est accept comme norme depuis 2000  ::P:

----------


## kaymak

http://www.quirksmode.org/compatibility.html#t00




> The CSS Working Group began tackling issues that had not been addressed with CSS level 1, resulting in the creation of CSS level 2 on November 4, 1997


[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSS[/ame]
donc depuis 1997 css2 existe; et ie6 ne l' jamais entirement intgr.

C'est un ensemble. Et soyons sympa avec ie, ne parlons pas de javascript : )

Mais bon, on avait dit qu'on arrtait.

Un truc qui peut t'intresser, ou pas, mais que je trouve compltement dbile lorsque tu en viens  l'appliquer :
http://www.html4.com/mime/markup/php..._ways_3.php#p3

----------


## hb2ee

ah mon Dieu

----------

